# DS #0820: Phoenix Wright 2 - Justice For All (U)



## shaunj66 (Jan 17, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1473^^


----------



## tjas (Jan 17, 2007)

Finally a quality game release


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, I guess we can now finally play this in English instead of... English.


----------



## Little (Jan 17, 2007)

Is this the English version of the Second Phoenix wright? Sorry, I'm a bit slow


----------



## g.crow (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Well, I guess we can now finally play this in English instead of... English.




lol

mars


----------



## caturnix (Jan 17, 2007)

Finally... And I just completed japan version x_x However if I one time will replay, it would be "objections" in real english


----------



## Naouak (Jan 17, 2007)

hum in the japanese version it isn't real english "objection" ? Oo


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, least we won't have to click the change language version every time we play...

Hm, I wonder if they added a case to this version or not...?

'Cause otherwise, what took them so frickin' long to localize it... 

Not like too much work over the Japanese release was necessary.


----------



## bryehn (Jan 17, 2007)

The "Objection" sounds the exact same. It's literally the same sample.

Anyways, does the JPN save work on this one? I never got around to beating it when it first came out.


----------



## [VAF]Flyper (Jan 17, 2007)

Any differences between Jap/Eng version and the US? =\


----------



## Jax (Jan 17, 2007)

Gonna play it again to spot some differences BRB!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 17, 2007)

Which is better...japan version or USA version or both are no differences ?


----------



## xflash (Jan 17, 2007)

can somebody confirm if jap saves works on this one? since the last case froze halfway through on my supercard so i never got around to finishing the jap version


----------



## fischju_original (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Gonna play it again to spot some differences BRB!
> 
> 
> ......10 hours later.......
> ...


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, judging from the 1st game, the saves probably aren't interchangeable.

I wonder if they fixed the typos, especially the *SLIGHT SPOILERS FOR END OF GAME* "miracle never happen" one. Eh.


----------



## legendofphil (Jan 17, 2007)

I bought the Japanese version when it came out and I still haven't had a chance to play it.


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Mystic-Homer @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Hm, I wonder if they added a case to this version or not...?


4 cases in the U.S. version, from what I understand.

U.S. cover is a bit... Fugly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want the super-dramatic cover that has Phoenix waving his finger in everyone's face!


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 17, 2007)

what are you talking about? The cover looks 1337!
Neways, im glad that its number 820. Time to get me a 'backup' 
I beat the Jap one, but my save file got corrupted (bitchy SD memory from OCZ) so i'll play it ALL OVER AGAIN just like the first one.


----------



## larvi (Jan 17, 2007)

Genre: Court Room Sim.  Is that really a genre now?  Besides PW1&2 and maybe the obscure PC title Objection! are there others


----------



## dirtycarrot (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Jan 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna play it again to spot some differences BRB!
> ...



It takes 10 hours just to watch the (good) end sequence!!


----------



## zatelli (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(larvi @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Genre: Court Room Sim.Â Is that really a genre now?Â Besides PW1&2 and maybe the obscure PC title Objection! are there othersÂ


I believe there are sir. Have bothered playing Gyakuten Saiban 3 aka : Phoenix Wright 3 on the gba? In case you haven't, I'd just say that game should be Phoenix Wright 1 as it's the storyline of the series starts from there.
A Review is available there


----------



## Jax (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(larvi @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Genre: Court Room Sim.Â Is that really a genre now?Â Besides PW1&2 and maybe the obscure PC title Objection! are there othersÂ



What is this obscure PC game you speak of?


----------



## larvi (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(larvi @ Jan 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Genre: Court Room Sim.  Is that really a genre now?  Besides PW1&2 and maybe the obscure PC title Objection! are there others
> ...



http://www.objection.com/products.htm


----------



## larvi (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zatelli @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(larvi @ Jan 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Genre: Court Room Sim.  Is that really a genre now?  Besides PW1&2 and maybe the obscure PC title Objection! are there others
> ...



Nope I haven't, does that imply that there are Gyakuten Saiban 1&2?


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 17, 2007)

*Via Wikipedia:*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The first 3 regular instalments of the series were released on the Game Boy Advance platform, and only in Japan. Since then, the first 2 of these were re-released in an enhanced format for the Nintendo DS, and it is these enhanced versions which are being released in the USA and Europe. As of yet no plans to re-release the third game - instead there is an all new installment in development which be exclusive to the DS.



And... information on the upcoming Gyakuten Saiban 4 title


----------



## HeinzHarald (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(larvi @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zatelli @ Jan 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(larvi @ Jan 17 2007 said:
> ...



Err... Gyakuten Saiban 1&2 aka Phoenix Wright 1&2 are available for the DS and GBA (GBA only in Japan) yes?


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jan 17 2007, 02:27 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, then they didn't add anything to it... Just fixed up some of the typos I guess...

And it took them months to do that? >_>


----------



## Zaraf (Jan 17, 2007)

So has anyone determined whether or not there is any point in playing this version if we've already gotten well into the Japanese version (playing in English)?


----------



## WhateverDude (Jan 17, 2007)

I hope they fixed the "You're/Your" and the "Its/It's" typos in the third case. I nearly died when that prosecution attorney for that case (100% spoiler free!) came out with those two beautiful grammar mistakes. I remember that when I spotted it, like any other decent grammar Nazi, I got online and bitched about it in a chatroom to people who didn't care.

(New guy, etc)


----------



## Super_Chicken (Jan 17, 2007)

For those of us who were waiting for the US one (I missed the jap launch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) What do I enable/disable to run this game on SD M3?


----------



## Harsky (Jan 18, 2007)

I hope that when this game comes to Europe, it also comes with the stylus pen with POINTY FINGER OF DOOM


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> I hope that when this game comes to Europe, it also comes with the stylus pen with POINTY FINGER OF DOOM


By the time it comes to Europe, styluses will be controlled through the mind...


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Jan 18, 2007)

This game worx great on the DSOne!  I love it!


----------



## Harsky (Jan 18, 2007)

Something I was wondering about. What made people wait until the rom for this is out before they played it? Lack of knowledge that Japanese version also contained english? Fear that the Japanese version contained TONS of grammar mistake?


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Something I was wondering about. What made people wait until the rom for this is out before they played it? Lack of knowledge that Japanese version also contained english? Fear that the Japanese version contained TONS of grammar mistake?


I waited for the U.S. version being well aware that the Japanese version contained grammar errors up the @$$. In fact, I love grammar errors! They make me's gigglez! I actually think it enhances the gaming experience by adding a little humor. I waited just for the hell of it.


----------



## caturnix (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, I want a stylus in a shape of pointy finger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And spiky... something... on the other side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw, had someone tested save compatibility from jap already?


----------



## Ferrian (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Something I was wondering about. What made people wait until the rom for this is out before they played it? Lack of knowledge that Japanese version also contained english? Fear that the Japanese version contained TONS of grammar mistake?


I didn't know the Japanese version was also in English.


----------



## CCNaru (Jan 18, 2007)

cover kinda spoils the Edgeworth coming back part.

oh and Pearl is 18, just like all lolis that come from japan


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2007)

Seems to work on SCSD. Usual settings. EPCA=High, Trim Rom enabled.


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Something I was wondering about. What made people wait until the rom for this is out before they played it? Lack of knowledge that Japanese version also contained english? Fear that the Japanese version contained TONS of grammar mistake?


I didn't find out that Japanese version had English until a couple weeks ago. I stopped waiting at that point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember when Konami did the same thing with Silent Hill 4. They waited forever for a US release when the Japanese version already had a language option for English ;p


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll clear things out : same md5 sum for files in the US and JAP versions. So it's identical except for the available language and starting language options (in the arm9 binary).


----------



## obligen (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 18 2007 said:


> Something I was wondering about. What made people wait until the rom for this is out before they played it? Lack of knowledge that Japanese version also contained english? Fear that the Japanese version contained TONS of grammar mistake?



Somebody set up us the bomb, zig !


----------



## caturnix (Jan 18, 2007)

I wonder if there are 2 covers...


----------



## Harsky (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE(caturnix @ Jan 18 2007 said:


> I wonder if there are 2 covers...


That cover does indeed look more awesome... but I suppose they decided to go for the Japanese cover art because some fans demanded it probably


----------



## Hikari22 (Jan 18, 2007)

Anyone can confirm me if the usa game has the French language?
The first game has the french included...


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Hikari22 @ Jan 18 2007 said:


> Anyone can confirm me if the usa game has the French language?
> The first game has the french included...


If I recall correctly, the first game had French translation included, but it was just ONE of the PAL versions (there are two, one with English+French and another with Italian+German+Spanish(andorrano 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)).
I'm guessing the US version only has English.


----------



## canvasch (Jan 18, 2007)

i feel like this is a new game.. but i know i beat it months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a strange feelings


----------



## Mienaikage (Jan 18, 2007)

The music from the first game was so much better, why did they have to go and change it?


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 18, 2007)

Damn, gotta do with this "their/they're/your/you're/were/we're" mistakes again ? >


----------



## xflash (Jan 18, 2007)

you know when i look at phoenix on this cover he kinda reminds me of astro boy


----------



## Verocity (Jan 18, 2007)

Cool! Im gunna try this when I get home.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 18, 2007)

Ive just started to play the first one, didnt look like my type of game wen it first came out, but after everyone here was raving about the first one i thought id give it a try

glad i did
tis AMAZING

really, im at college atm, i wanna skip the rest of the day and go home and play
Last game that i got like that about was Resident Evil 4


----------



## titanium (Jan 18, 2007)

just to let everyone know, save game from the Japanese release is compatible with the US one. odd thing though, after loading my Japanese save game in the US version, the Court Record button wasn't working. I had to talk with someone, go in the Present icon before i was able to have access to the Court Record button.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE(titanium @ Jan 18 2007 said:


> just to let everyone know, save game from the Japanese release is compatible with the US one. odd thing though, after loading my Japanese save game in the US version, the Court Record button wasn't working. I had to talk with someone, go in the Present icon before i was able to have access to the Court Record button.



Except this bug, that means that the JAP and this US release are totally the same.

*sighs*


----------



## iza (Jan 18, 2007)

i tried to get it last night, but my @find turned up nothing... i'll try again tonight. 
But i do have a question... I've never put a GBA rom on my cart. I have chronotrigger that i want to put on it, as well as i want to play the third and fourth iterations on GS. but what features should i enable when patching? whats RTS? (not Real Time Strategy) sorry for sounding like a noob.

Edit: Sorry Harsky, it's in my sig. but I have a M3Lite.


----------



## Harsky (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE(iza @ Jan 18 2007 said:


> i tried to get it last night, but my @find turned up nothing... i'll try again tonight.
> But i do have a question... I've never put a GBA rom on my cart. I have chronotrigger that i want to put on it, as well as i want to play the third and fourth iterations on GS. but what features should i enable when patching? whats RTS? (not Real Time Strategy) sorry for sounding like a noob.


Would help if you actually tell us what flash cart you got.


----------



## OrR (Jan 18, 2007)

So, did anyone spot any differences, yet?
At the moment I'm playing PW1 again in German. If you are unhappy about the spelling mistakes in this game, be glad it has so few instead...


----------



## knup (Jan 18, 2007)

hi.
i can't load my savegame. if i choose continue it says that the savegame is corrupted and then it will be deleted. i've patched the rom with sc-software 2.58 and i have a scsd. whats wrong?


----------



## Bowser128 (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE(iza @ Jan 18 2007 said:


> i tried to get it last night, but my @find turned up nothing... i'll try again tonight.
> But i do have a question... I've never put a GBA rom on my cart. I have chronotrigger that i want to put on it, as well as i want to play the third and fourth iterations on GS. but what features should i enable when patching? whats RTS? (not Real Time Strategy) sorry for sounding like a noob.
> 
> Edit: Sorry Harsky, it's in my sig. but I have a M3Lite.



RTS=Real Time Save, basically, it allows save states. Using it severely lowers compatibility though, so I personally don't bother patching GBA games at all, because they work without the need for any patching. The only reason I see for using the patcher is if you want it to automatically create the save file (.DAT) for you.


----------



## iza (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Bowser!!!


----------



## nismo-gtr (Jan 19, 2007)

thx!


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Jan 19, 2007)

is the music upgraded from the gba one? e.g the music in pw1 was upgraded to use the ds hardware.
so is this?


----------



## whygee (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,
I just wanted to know if someone could give me the line to add to play this game on EZ-IV.

my file ends at 819:
"819";"Madagascar";"Madagascar";"128Mb";"Eeprom 4Kb";"Europe";"22DBC13E";;;"cyan";

Thanks.


----------



## Harsky (Jan 19, 2007)

That reminds me, for the people who don't like the cross examination in this game, here's the sound data that contains the cross examination from the first Phoenix Wright game

http://rapidshare.com/files/2687658/sound_data.sdat.html

Just use NDStool to extract the rom and repack it with the new sound data


----------



## orogastus (Jan 19, 2007)

Shouldn't it be (USA) instead of (E) in the topic title?


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> That reminds me, for the people who don't like the cross examination in this game, here's the sound data that contains the cross examination from the first Phoenix Wright game
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/2687658/sound_data.sdat.html
> 
> Just use NDStool to extract the rom and repack it with the new sound data


How do you do this with ds lazy?


----------



## Harsky (Jan 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ Jan 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That reminds me, for the people who don't like the cross examination in this game, here's the sound data that contains the cross examination from the first Phoenix Wright game
> ...


In DSlazy, you load up the DS rom, go to NDS unpack. You'll be presented with the sound_data.sdat file. Replace that with the one in the rapidshare. Then go to NDS packer to recompile the rom. That was only tested with the Japanese version so maybe it should be a good idea to back up the save before trying.


----------



## erix (Jan 20, 2007)

So , does it have some kind of extra case ?


----------



## OrR (Jan 20, 2007)

no


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ Jan 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 19 2007 said:
> ...


 kk thx


----------



## Harsky (Jan 21, 2007)

Just wondering. Has that sound hack worked with the US PW2 rom for anyone yet?


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 21, 2007)

I didn't really do much with it (only loaded a few saves to write down conversations), but that worked.


----------



## Spikey (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 20 2007 said:


> Just wondering. Has that sound hack worked with the US PW2 rom for anyone yet?


Yes! And oddly enough there is a Japanese folder on the US rom too! Odd methinks!


----------



## Harsky (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering. Has that sound hack worked with the US PW2 rom for anyone yet?
> ...


Want to know what's even weird? I was messing about with the sound files in the Japanese version of PW2 using VGMTrans and one of the sounds was Von Karma shouting out Objection in (I think) Italian and German. I'm guessing they probably put it in there so that they don't have to bother recording the voices again if this game gets an EU release.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 11, 2007)

questions:

in PW1, he gets called Nick by Maya, why? is Phoenix a nickname or something?

hows the translation coming on PW3.gba?

Where can i get the patch?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> questions:
> 
> in PW1, he gets called Nick by Maya, why? is Phoenix a nickname or something?
> 
> ...



Er, no, Nick is his nickname, Phoenix is his real name. Nick is short for Phoenix. Phoe-NICK-s. Stupid, but whatever.


----------

